# Split Buss Panels



## goose134

I've heard a few references to split bus panels and I'm not sure I understand what this is. Could someone explain please?


----------



## JohnJ0906

It's an old-style panel that was used in dwellings. It took advantage of the 6- disconnect rule.

The buss was split into (usually) 3 sections. At the top was a section, fed from the service wires, with space for 6 DP breakers. These are the service disconnects. 4 of these would feed 240v loads. (Range, dryer, etc.) 2 would feed the "lighting" sections below, where all the 120v loads would go.

Of course, over the years, some appliances would change to gas, eliminateing some of the DP breakers, and the spaces would be filled with SP breakers, violating the "6 handle" rule.

I hope this is (somewhat) clear. :jester:


----------



## JohnJ0906

Oh, by the way, welcome to the Forum! :thumbsup:


----------



## frenchelectrican

I will put in few photos to show what it look like http://www.tpub.com/content/construction/14027/img/14027_107_3.jpg

that one and let me get the other one http://www.tpub.com/content/construction/14027/img/14027_107_2.jpg

that one show little more clearer on it 

let me find one more or two 

http://www.inspect-ny.com/fpe/stlou022.gif


this one is from the famous POS panelbox other manufacter will run very simuair arrangment but for new box they elemated [ removed ] that item due too easy to abuse the code with the 6 throw rules

Merci, Marc


----------



## Andy in ATL

I'll never forget the day years ago when my green*** self ran into one of these. I thought I knew something about this here housewiring.:no:


----------



## goose134

Never seen one, but I get the idea. Thanks for the info. They don't still make these do they?


----------



## JohnJ0906

goose134 said:


> Never seen one, but I get the idea. Thanks for the info. They don't still make these do they?


Not that I know of.


----------



## 220/221

Here is an old ugly split bus panel I recently replaced.


----------



## ElectricianJeff

I'm adding a new circut to one next week. It was a Murray which surprised me since I didn't know Murray ever made split buss panels. I tried to get the HO to upgrade but it was a no go. I hate working in them so I priced the job so I would't get it. Guess what, I got it anyway. I hate it when that happens.  

Jeff


----------



## shazam

I have never seen a panel mounted sideways. Seems odd that I haven't, given some of the crap I have seen.


----------



## brian john

Not trying to be a PIA, but the terminology is BUS not buss, copper bus, aluminum bus the confusion may come from the firm Bussman, which is now Cooper Bussman


----------



## gilbequick

What is "bus" short for? Does it stand for anything?


----------



## brian john

It comes from Latin for transport I THINK research this a few year ago.

From Wekipedia Which says you can also spell it BUS, but my electrical dictionary say BUS.

The name is a neologic version of the Latin _*omnibus*_, which means "transport for everyone."The name is a neologic version of the Latin _*omnibus*_, which means "transport for everyone."


----------



## LGLS

shazam said:


> I have never seen a panel mounted sideways. Seems odd that I haven't, given some of the crap I have seen.


Maybe the installer did it on the side? :laughing:


----------



## shazam

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Maybe the installer did it on the side? :laughing:


 
:laughing:


----------



## gilbequick

I don't think I've ever seen a code reference against mounting a panel sideways. Other than, IMO, being a crappy job, are you allowed by code to mount a panel sideways?


----------



## shazam

Too lazy to look for a code reference right now.

But, craftsmanship could be debated.

I was once told by an Inspector (doesn't nessacarily mean it is code) that all the writing on the labels in the back box must read from left to right and lettering should be right side up.


----------



## TOOL_5150

2002 code 240.33 and 240.81 I see no reason why that couldnt have been mounted vertically.

~Matt


----------



## GREGNC

TOOL_5150 said:


> 2002 code 240.33 and 240.81 I see no reason why that couldnt have been mounted vertically.
> 
> ~Matt


more shelf space mounted horizontal :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## 220/221

> I don't think I've ever seen a code reference against mounting a panel sideways


I believe the circuit breakers can't have the "off" position = up.


I've seen quite a few of these "side jobs" circa 1960 something.

I have no idea why they installed them that way.:no:


----------

